# Questions about odd cat behavior and genetics



## NancyNGA (Nov 4, 2015)

There is a new abandoned cat in our neighborhood. I'm calling it a she, but not sure yet.   She is mostly white with blue eyes and almost undectectable traces of orange and black.  Picture the cat below only with long hair and even whiter.
　
I'm noting the color because at first I thought she was deaf and I'm still not sure.  I think a majority of pure white cats with blue eyes are deaf, but does a little color erase that possibility, or just make it less likely?   She does not react to loud noises except things where I can't completely rule out vibrations (like cars, AC unit shutting off, door slamming).

The really odd thing to me is she will absolutely NOT look *up* at anything, only at the ground level.  If you get your head down to ground level and talk to her she will look off to either side.    I'm puzzled.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 4, 2015)

I found this and thought it sounded like a possibility......Cervical ventroflexion, as it's called, is a hallmark sign of hypokalemia, or low potassium.  It causes profound muscle weakness.  Make sure your vet checks bloodwork among other things.  It can be a symptom of many significant diseases.


----------



## maryelyn (Nov 4, 2015)

My understanding is that it is just pure white, blue-eyed cats who are likely to be deaf.  Even that is not a given - I've had two blue eyed white cats, one was deaf and the other was not - they were both long haired but the deaf one had a more cottony and easily matted coat, the other one never matted...  Even a little bit of color in their coat makes it far less likely that they will be deaf.   Also, you can't rule out a form of deafness that may be unrelated to coat color...so, no real answers for you, sorry!


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks Mrs. R.  I checked out the ventroflexion.  I don't believe it's anything that severe.  She acts normal in every other way. Just won't make eye contact, look up, or look toward most noises.  

Good point, maryelyn, it could be an old ear infection.  

I wonder if it could be learned behavior.  

 I'm leaving out food. Only see her occasionally, mostly from a distance.    I assume she is female because of the 3 colors.  Old enough to be pregnant and doesn't appear to be, so I'm guessing (hoping) she had been spayed. 

 I hate things like this.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 4, 2015)

If you can manage to take her in eventually then a vet visit is in order. Some cats particularly if they've been on their own awhile are very standoffish with humans. It might not be deafness, she might just be ignoring you But good luck with her. Regular feeding and even the most feral kitties can get progressively friendlier.


----------

